# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Bëhet publik flamuri dhe stema shtetërore e Republikës së Kosovës

## Jimmi_1978

E imagjinoni si do te duket flamuri i Kosoves? Pasi qe flamuri nuk do te duhej te jete vetem i shqipetareve dhe te perfaqesoje vetem kulturen shqiptare a mund ta imagjinoni nje flamur ku do te kishte  pjese edhe te kultures serbe ne ate flamur? a do te digjej ai flamur, duke marre parasyshe se si u dogj nje flamur i cili i kishte te gjitha shqiptare dhe asgje kunder tyre por vetem pse u propozua nje Presidenti Rugova digjej neper Kosove?
A do te ishte me mire qe flamuri te mos permbaje asgje as nga Kosovaret e as nga serbet sesa te mbajme ne duar nje flamur i cili do te kete dicka serbe? A do ti ishte me mire dicka me e thjesht dicka europiane ose amerikane?

Ja nje pamje e cila mendoj nuk do ti pengonte asnje kosovari te identiifikohej me te si kosovar dhe prap do mbante ne gji flamurin e vet kombetare ate kuq e zi.

----------


## Kristo_fier

Qy propozim qe ke bere ti eshte qesarak.Do ishte me mire te kishe bere nje propozim serjoz qe te ndimoje situaten.

----------


## nostradamus99

Do jet flamuri yne me dekorime te pakicave do jet edhe shqiponja e bardhe e vockel

----------


## altiX

Në këtë WebFaqe ka disa propozime Konkrete! ... Disa nga Propozimet:

----------


## LuLiKraS

Mendim im njerz na kei nje Flamur nje gjuh dhe 1 Fe e feje e Shqitparev eshte Shqiptaria.

 Me te veret mu me ka penguar publikimi i Flamurit D.r Ibraim Rugova 
Por nje kohe shum e urreja si Presediet qe ishte por duke kuptuar me kohen disa gjera qe  ne Kosovaret duam te Krikojm Shtet te ri i njofture nderkombtarisht ateher duhet dhe nje Flamur dhe nje Hymn . Por pas disa kohe duke menduar e biseduar me shok ne internet dhe pak dhe per historin e Shqiptarve te Kosoves po mendoj diqka me thellsisht ateher kuptova Vetem Fjala DARDANI qe eshte e shkruar ne falamurin  te cilin na ka aofruar Ibraim Rugova DARDANIA ateher vlen te theksoset Se ne qofse do jet Dardani e shkurar ne Falmurin e ri te Kosoves dhe pranuar nga gjithe Qytettaret e Kosoves ateher do jemi Pjes e Shqiptaris se ne qysh ne kohet e me hershme jemi identfikuar si Dardan e perardhja Dardane dihet...

----------


## Dorontina

*do jet ky i dyti kuq e zi asgje tjeter (flamuri i shteteve te bashkuara shqiptare* :P )

----------


## Dorontina

> propozim serjoz qe te ndimoje situaten.


ky dhe asnji tjeter ....per ket flamur kan dhen jeten miliona shqiptar .
*kur te shkelet gjaku i deshmorve historia perseritet.*

----------


## Zëu_s

Une ketu (dhe neper internet) po shoh Shqiponja te llojllojshme te zeza me dy koka.

A ka mundesi te me tregoni ju mua se cila  nga keto qindra  Shqiponja dykrenare te zeza  eshte ajo e jona, ajo Shqiptare ???

Se me t'vertet kemi filluar te mos e njohim ma Shqiponjen tone dykrenare te zeze. Une per vete nuk po e di ma cila eshte ajo e verteta e Shqiptarve.


Disa nga keto far "Shqiponjat dykrenare Shqiptare" jan per tu tallur dikush me neve, jan per tu turperuar ne Shqiptaret para atyre te huajve qe i shohin se per tu krenaur s'behet llafi fare, si per shembull keto me lart ne kete nenteme dhe gati te gjitha ne internet. O zot shihni çfar çkrrapla kan vizatuar, apo mos valle jan sorra, apo ndoshta jan asgje hiq por vetem disa letra te kuqe te zhytura me ngjyre te zeze ?

----------


## Baptist

Ih, paj kjo e fundit tek asht Beter krejt. Spo di e me kesh a me kajt?

----------


## Dorontina

> [SIZE="3"]
>  O zot shihni çfar çkrrapla kan vizatuar, apo mos valle jan sorra, apo ndoshta jan asgje hiq por vetem disa letra te kuqe te zhytura me ngjyre te zeze ?


Zeus pershendetje e ke me te drejt kritiken per qeshtjen e flamurit , une mendoj qe kjo e fundit asht e jona qe na ka paraqit me shekuj, jan edhe disa tjera si ato te provincave ku mbterojshin disa princa shqiptar , *por Nacionale mbetet kjo.shqipipnja kuq e zi* e tjera jan ato te krahinave te ndryshme .
==================================================  ==
*"Ata qî nuk i kuptojnë njerzit e menqum, i zánë pur t'lujtun".* 

me pelqeu nenshkrimi juaj asht e vertet....une e kam shtu ket per fillozofin time.
*"Duhet me ju largu njerzve qe hajn jeten e tyre dhe te tjervet"*

keto dyja ndelidhen mes vete per te njetin qellim.
*pasi sot bota ka me shum njerz te lujtun duhet me u izolu mos te kapi gripi "human"...*
Globalizmi i ka nda njerzit ne klasa,duhet shiqu filmin kinez qe fitoi qmimin e par.
*"Martesa e Tujes"* .

----------


## Jimmi_1978

> Qy propozim qe ke bere ti eshte qesarak.Do ishte me mire te kishe bere nje propozim serjoz qe te ndimoje situaten.


Ky nuk eshte qesharak por pasi qe je prej fieri e kuptoj diturine tende rreth kesaj pune por me mire eshte njoftohesh njeher dhe pastaj eja jep ndonje propozim, sepse duke u bazuar ne futjen e simboleve e ka bere Presidenti rugova por para disa ditesh militantet e tij partiak dolen e thane ''qe ai flamur ka bere jeten e vet'' dhe me nuk eshte i nevojshem, dhe pasi qe nuk je i njohur me pushtetin e unmikut dhe nderkombetareve ne Kosove te kuptoj por duhet ta dish qe Bosnia ka nje flamur pa asnje kuptim qe e detyran ta kete dhe nuk e zgjodhi vete, prandaj une vetem mendova qe para se ne ta kemi ndonje shqiponje te bardhe dykrenare dhe 4 C ne flamurin tone do te parapelqenim diqka te miqve tane sic jane Amerikanet, dhe diqka te Europes qe synojme te jemi pjese e saj, ku edhe ashtu pas disa vitesh do te jemi te detyruar ta mbajme kete flamur, por une kam friken se do te mbajme edhe ndonje tjeter. 
Ata qe dikur thonin: ''Kemi luftuar per kete flamur'' tani thone: ''Kemi luftuar per kete shtet dhe flamurin do ta bejme te ri'' sepse e dijne qe ska tjeter rruge e ata qe shesin mend ketu duke thene qe ska tjeter pos atij kombetare mua nuk me duket aspak patriotike por diqka stupidity

----------


## AvniMehmeti

flamuri i kosovës nuk duhet të ketë aspak shenja amerikane etj.. nuk ka nevoj aq shum t'ju hymë ne byth saqë edhe në flamurin tonë të kemi diçka amerikane! flamuri i kosovës duhet të ketë një ndryshim të vogël nga origjinali kombëtar sepse pavarësi pa shtetësi nuk ka, dhe shtet pa simbolet e tij apo me simbolet e një shteti tjeter (plotësisht të njejta) nuk mund të ketë. në të vërtetë kosova quhet dardani, me pëlqen ai shkrrimi i propozuar mbi shqiponjën "DARDANIA", mirëpo ngjyrat duhet të mbesin patjeter kuq e zi.

----------


## Kristo_fier

O jimmychrist ai propozim qe ke bere ti do te thote qe kosovaret nuk do jene me shqiptar po do jene amerikanoeuropiane.Flamuri i kosoves duet te kete sa me pak ndryshime na flamuri i shqiperis.Si flamuri i turqise me flamurine e qipros turke.Cdo flamure tjeter do te thote humbje identiteti shqipetar.

----------


## pryll

Te ndryshohet formati i fushes ne gjeresi a gjatesi. Ska pse te luje flamuri. Kta i ka zene deliri apo ca?

----------


## Dorontina

> flamuri i kosovës 
> me pëlqen ai shkrrimi i propozuar mbi shqiponjën "DARDANIA", mirëpo ngjyrat duhet të mbesin patjeter kuq e zi.


*edhe mu me pelqen Dardania por qato ngjyra te kaltra de dekta , me bejn mos ta shiqoj me sy ...*

----------


## Jimmi_1978

> O jimmychrist ai propozim qe ke bere ti do te thote qe kosovaret nuk do jene me shqiptar po do jene amerikanoeuropiane.Flamuri i kosoves duet te kete sa me pak ndryshime na flamuri i shqiperis.Si flamuri i turqise me flamurine e qipros turke.Cdo flamure tjeter do te thote humbje identiteti shqipetar.


Ju shqiptaret a flisni sepse dini apo sepse deshironi te jeni patriote apo vetem deshironi te kundershtoni kedo qe ju mendoni se eshte ndryshe nga ju?
Une nuk po them te harrohet Flamuri yne kombetare, ai do te jete gjithmone ne zemrat e shqiptareve ska nevoje te flitet per flamurin kombetare ne po flasim per flamurin e Kosoves keshtu qe nese nuk e ke lexuar dokumentin e Ahtisarit mos nderhyj ne diqka qe nuk keni njohuri. Ata qe e kane lexuar kete dokument mund te flasin per propozimet. Me falni nese nuk iu pelqen por kjo teme nuk eshte hapur per tu treguar nacionalizmi dhe patriotizmi por per diqka konkrete qe shume shpejte do te jete nje realitet dhe kur te imponohet nje lecke nga bashkesia nderkombetare qe as nuk mund ta imagjinoj qfare do te permbaje, te gjithe shqiptaret ne fillim do te behemi si te pakenaqur dhe pas nje kohe do te pajtohemi. Sad but true

----------


## Jimmi_1978

Zoteri Avni une nuk kam harruar qe Kosova duhet ta kete flamurin kuq e zi e as nuk mu ka kujtuar sot kjo gje, sepse po te pyetesha une Kosova sdo te duhej te kishte flamur por do te duhej te ishte Shqiperi qe nga 1912 por ja qe rrethanat na tregojne ndryshe. Edhe me 1912 Isa Boletini donte ta kete flamurin kuq e zi por askush nuk e pyeti askush asnjehere nuk i pyeti te gjithe ata shqiptare qe dhane jeten dhe gjithqka te cmuar per kete toke.
Mua nuk me duket e rruges qe nese ne shohim disa njerez duke protestuar neper rruge te ndalemi dhe te mendojme '' shih sa te mencur, si nuk na u kujtua edhe neve te bejme nje gje te tille'', '' si nuk na u kujtua edhe neve se NE KEMI TE DREJTE''
A ka ndonje rruge qe nuk e kane provuar shqiptaret? Luften, gjakun, protestat, dhunimet. 
Tani e kemi zgjedhur nje rruge bashkepunimi me ''te fortin'' dhe kjo rruge po na qon ne ate qe ne e kemi kerkuar.

----------


## zANë

Te kete nje ndryshim te vogel me ate kombetar.Ska pse te duket shume me ndryshe nga ai.

----------


## AvniMehmeti

i nderuari jimmy jam i pajtimit me ju, në një aspekt ku thoni se mund edhe të na imponohet një flamur, i cili do t'na kishte ndalë frymen të gjithëve, një flamur me simbole të përzier shqiptare, serbe, rome, turke etj.. 

mirëpo kam mendimin, dhe jam i bindur se nuk duhet të bëhemi aq të dobët që t'ia hapim rrugen çfarëdo qoftë zgjidhjeje. jemi popullata shumicë. në kosovë serbet jan një pakicë prej 5%, t'mos flasim për pakicat e tjera.. 1-2%.. 

duhet pak që të krahasojmë me vëllezerit dhe motrat tona në trojet tjera:

IRJM: shqipëtarët nuk janë pakicë, por jan shtetformues me një përbërje prej 25-27%!! ku jan simbolet shqiptare ne flamurin e IRJM-së? gjuha shqipe është vetëm aty zyrtare ku popullata shqiptare përbën mbi 20% si p.sh. në tetovë, gostivar, strugë etj.. 

lugina e preshevës: edhe këtu jan shqiptarët pakicë në shtetin serbi.. 

çamëria (greqi): ....

prandaj mendoj, kurë në këta shtete fqinj t'ju japin ata të drejta pakicave të tyre do t'jau japim dhe ne pakicave tona .. ndoshta.

mirëpo ralitet është se për njëherë nuk kemi zgjidhje tjeter, ca imponime duhet që t'i pranojmë, tjerat do të vijnë me kohen kurë sovraniteti do të fitohet, fitohet gjithashtu vetëvendosja etj ku sundon demokracia e plotë dhe jo më diktatura, qoftë ajo nga serbia apo nga UNMIK-u. atëherë popullata shumicë vendos vet për fatin e tij.

me respekt.

----------


## AvniMehmeti

> *edhe mu me pelqen Dardania por qato ngjyra te kaltra de dekta , me bejn mos ta shiqoj me sy ...*


e nderuara dorontina, gjithçka në atë flamur të PROPOZUAR nga i ndjeri ish-presidendi Ibrahim Rugova ka një kuptim të plotë shqiptare. ngjyra e kaltër thjeshtë simbolizon paqë. por sidoqoftë është thjeshtë një propozim dhe jo imponim.

----------

